# MK V vs. FSA Super Pro Chainrings



## bikerclancy (Jan 4, 2009)

Just picked up a Hollowgram SL crank for my SystemSix that has Force Frt. and Red Rear drivetrain with ceramic bearings and DA 7800 chain. I'm an old Clydesdale and am concerned about reports that MKV ring flex. I have not noticed any flex on my current Red chainrings. What would people recommend --MKV or FSA?

Thanks,

BikerClancy


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Do you still have your red crank? If so why not just swap rings over (assuming both cranks have the same BCD)?


----------



## bikerclancy (Jan 4, 2009)

Sold the red crank to a friend.


----------

